# Hot Blooded - Lexington Lab Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Our last release from Lexington Lab Band's Foreigner set - thanks for checking this out!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Dale. The best Foreigner song ever! Got this song locked and loaded on Spotify! 

You guys nailed this totally. 

The only constructive criticism I have is that you all look like you've had a really bad day! I think I noticed a bit of a lip curl on your face but that's it. 

If I could play as well as you in regards to nailing this song, I would be smiling like a Chesire cat! You wouldn't be able to wipe the smile off of my face. 

Other then that, just brilliant!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

maybe we were concentrating too hard! Really appreciate you checking this out and thanks so much for the kind words especially on one of your faves. 

your friend, 
dale


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Encore...Thoroughly enjoyed the whole set...great band,great songs and performances. Anticipations building for your next artist.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Man, I love watching all your videos, Dale!

The space you record in, is that a place you guys keep renting-out or is that a permanent space that you use for rehearsals, etc.? I'm totally jealous of the set-up and how much space you all have around you!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Well i sincerely appreciate you taking your time to watch them! We have a space that's available to us, at no charge, that is a sound stage set up for the purpose for which we use it. It is a big piece of the puzzle that we are lucky to have for sure.

I hope all is good your way and spring is just around the corner, your friend, dale.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Really well done cover!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much for checking it out...greatly appreciated!


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

That was pretty cool. Great job boys!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much for the listen!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Please, please... for the next project... have the crew shoot a behind the scenes documentary. Meeting, artist selection, everyone practicing individually, instrument/amp/effect selection, rehearsals, right up to the final run throughs. 

Keep up the great work, Dale. Good luck with the next one!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

hello sir...we shot quite a bit of v video covering many of your great suggestions at the live show last year. We are waiting on the video folks to get it all put together. Hopefully it will turn out well and be of some interest to people who share music with us. Thanks for all the time you give to check out the vids and encourage us with the kind posts!

your friend,
dale


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Great news, thank you!


----------

